# Rapido 90 mm (Hella) headlight change



## stevetherapido (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm visiting because nowhere could I find info on changing the circular Rapido headlights.
Together with the 'break the windscreen to remove the fridge' and 'the combi boiler won't come out through the access hatch so demolish the kitchen' this is another Rapido treat in store.
You will need
One mongoose trained to enter the Rapido letter box (sorry, The Bonnet) and able to exert a torque of at least 100 lbs ft on four invisible Posidriv screws made of putty.
A bottle of brandy.
Penetrating oil of a power as yet unknown to man.
Sticking plaster.
Procedure
Rip off the plastic chrome headlight surround (held on by scratch tape), half the scratch tape will unstick from the surround.
Spray everything you can see with penetrating oil.
Drink some brandy and wait 24 hours.
Drink more brandy.
Remove the two bulb connectors. One of the putty screws is hidden behind the sidelight bulb. To remove it DO NOT remove the connector but twist and wobble the whole thing whilst muttering 'undo you little piece of s**t'
Bandage fingers.
Drink more brandy.
Find your best Posidrive bit that fits the four invisible screws fitting into the four black bits of plastic you can see.
DO NOT bother twiddling the three hex head adjusting screws - they're there just to delude you.
Unscrew the four Posidrivs. If you manage to get one out without rubbishing the head then Congratulations !
Drill out the others.
You should then have the little gem in your hand.
Drink more brandy - for you the War is not over.
Post #2 How the Hell do I get the lamp unit off the baseplate may, eventually, follow.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Very succinct (and amusing :sunny::lol::lol

Andy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

stevetherapido said:


> and 'the combi boiler won't come out through the access hatch so demolish the kitchen'


Been there and done that on my 7090 plus remove and repair the fresh water tank located in the dinette seat base. That required the false floor lifting up plus demolishing the gas locker.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Same with most motorhomes I fear.

I bought a new fridge freezer for our old N&B Arto before finding out the old one wouldn't pass through the door.

I also tried adjusting the Hella projector lights for a trip to France - I managed it eventually but the next time I just stuck some beam deflectors on.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Having tried most types of beam converters over the years I have come to the conclusion that the ONLY ones that actually do the job are Eurolites. They are available off eBay for sensible money.

I have projector lights on my car and the Eurolites work EXCATLY as they should, can't praise them enough. 

Andy


----------

